# Sentido Unico



## bombastic (12 Сен 2010)

Sentido Unico, A.Piazzolla. 
Очередной поиск нот, у кого они есть или инфо,
где купить сборник (обширный) с нотами Гальяно или Пиацолла - 
[email protected]


Нашел таки ноты этого прекраснейшего танго, кому интересно заявки в эту тему все отправлю завтра.


----------



## kirlev (9 Июл 2012)

можно нотки пожалуйста на [email protected]


----------



## milongo (9 Июл 2012)

пожалуйста на [email protected]


----------



## danil (16 Авг 2012)

Пожалуйста на [email protected]
Заранее спасибо.


----------



## mosalekc (18 Авг 2012)

Присоединяюсь 
[email protected]


----------



## ARikS (18 Авг 2012)

Можете прислать и сюда пожалуйста 
[email protected]


----------



## _Scandalli_ (18 Авг 2012)

И мне mailto:[email protected] СПАСИБО!


----------



## Кконстантин (18 Авг 2012)

Вот есть нотки играйте:


----------



## Макс717 (11 Авг 2013)

киньте мне пожалуйста нотки
[email protected]


----------



## Кконстантин (11 Авг 2013)

Нажмите на ссылку!


----------



## Макс717 (12 Авг 2013)

это не то,что играл Севастьян,неполную версию вы выложили.а мне нужна та,которую Севастьян играет.


----------



## Кконстантин (12 Авг 2013)

Но это и играет Севостьян! А не читает по нотам)) Импровизацию ни кто не запрещал))
Импровизируйте как "Севостьян" я думаю у вас получится ещё лучше после рипризы!


----------



## Макс717 (14 Авг 2013)

так это не его импровизация.так все,вообще-то,играют


----------

